# Seared Salmon with Balsamic Glaze



## pdswife (Nov 17, 2004)

You all know how I dislike salmon but, I found this recipe in my new Gourmet cookbook and I LIKED it!
Had to pass it on.

oh.. I followed the directions on this!   I think it's a first for me.


Ingredients:
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup water
1 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 Tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon light brown sugar
salt and pepper
2 teaspoons veggie oil

4 (6 ounce) center cut pieces salmon fillet with skin

Directions:
Stir together vinegar, water, lemon juice, and sugar in a small bowl.   Set a side.

Pat salmon dry and season well with salt and pepper.   Heat oil in a nonstick skillet over over moderately high heat until hot but not smoking.   Increase heat to high and add fish skin side up.   Sear until well browned, about 4 minutes.   Turn fish over and sear until just cooked through, 3 -4 more minutes.   

Transfer fish to platter and carefully add vinegar mixture to skillet.   ( LIQUID WILL BUBBLE A LOT AND THERE WILL BE A LOT OF STEAM, OUR FIRE ALARM WENT OFF).   Simmer, stirring, until thickened and reduced to about 1/4 cup, about 2 minutes.   spoon glaze over salmon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 17, 2004)

YUM - thanks for this recipe - I've got a whole salmon in the freezer that I didn't eat the other night so maybe tomorrow night would be good for this!!!  Thanks


oh, and I will make the stuffed mushrooms too PT


----------



## pdswife (Nov 17, 2004)

*Hope you like it.*

It's really good, hope you like it.

The mushrooms are pretty wonderful too!!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Hope you like it.*



			
				pdswife1 said:
			
		

> It's really good, hope you like it.
> 
> The mushrooms are pretty wonderful too!!


looks wonderful pds!  I'm having salmon tonight.  I'll have to try this the next time I have make it.


----------

